# My Toilet Tank won't fill up!



## Toilet Humor

I do not have the floating ball in my toilet tank, but the other kind.

I can flush it sbout once per day because the tank won't fill. The water supply IS turned on.

Any ideas?

Dan


----------



## Tommy Plumb

You have a fill valve like this?










I'd shut the water off, remove the supply line from the bottom of the toilet, if you have a flex point it into a bucket, a hard line put a tray under there and hold your hand around the top of it. Then turn the valve on a second to see if you have pressure. 
If you have pressure change the fill valve (fluidmaster). This is the most likely culprit.
If you have no pressure remove the line from the speedy valve and repeat. If this gets you pressure change the supply line to the toilet.


----------



## majakdragon

I would suggest replacing the fill-valve with a fluidmaster 400A fill-valve. They are under $10 and have great installation instructions. You can check the supply valve while you have it apart to install the valve.


----------



## Toilet Humor

*HushFlow*

I looks like it is a HushFlow apparatus. I don't have all the hardware that I've seen in other diagrams... does anyone know this brand?

Dan


----------



## Tommy Plumb

If you have a flex supply test it like I said above. If you don't, don't bother testing it. A brass tube supply won't clog up, it was a little early when I replied. If you rule out a flex line as a culprit replace that Hush Flow assembly with a Fluid Master ballcock. They go for under ten bucks and include easy to follow directions.


----------



## Toilet Humor

*Nice Marlin!*

Thanks!

I just installed a new unit- I'm psyched!

Take care.

Dan


----------



## Ladyneedshelp

*Toilet tank won't fill up*

When I turn off the water at the bottom and turn it on again it starts filling up...any suggestions as to what might be causing this?


----------



## Lightfoot

Ladyneedshelp said:


> When I turn off the water at the bottom and turn it on again it starts filling up...any suggestions as to what might be causing this?


replace the rubber diaphram if it's a fluidmaster. if it's not a fluidmaster, i'd change it out. around 10 bucks


----------



## Lightfoot

34,736 views. I didn't realize this thread was that old when i posted.


----------



## lynndonnell

*New slide-float won't refill toilet tank*

An elderly lady from church was referred to me to fix her commode that won't fill back up unless you have an hour or so to wait for it. I turned the supply valve off, unscrewed the tank end of the hose and pointed it into a bucket and turned it back on. It flows very well and doesn't slow down when left on. Yet the tank STILL takes forever to refill. So I replaced the whole slide-float stander with a new one and it has not corrected her problem. 'Blown away in Russellville, AR. Thanksabunch!


----------

